# Pork butt down



## dlb2107 (Mar 12, 2021)

I put a pork butt on my smoker (Pitt boss pellet smoker) at about 730 at 225. Went out a couple hours later and found the fire port wasn’t burning. Smoker was cold to the touch and internal temp of the butt had only risen to 75, it’s 68 outside. Will cooking it to temp save it or should I just toss it and call it a loss?


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2021)

Keep on smoking. If IT of butt was 75 it was probably only out 30 minutes ore so. It's safe


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 12, 2021)

Don't go to sleep unless you have a wireless probe setup with an alarm to alert you of high/low temp. Otherwise you are gambling. Might even lose your smoker to a fire


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 12, 2021)

100% agree with Jake.  A wireless probe setup with a high and low alarm will save many potential problems.
If you need one, Inkbird products are a sponsor here, and I'm sure they always have a deal around.  I have a few of their products and they work very well, and very inexpensive.  Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2021)

You are fine. It was only down a short time.
Has it been Injected anddown 8-10 hours a 68, there would be reason to worry...JJ


----------

